# Cheese, Onion & Spud Souffle works.



## Brooksy (Oct 21, 2004)

First attempt at a souffle was a success, but didn't come without a casualty. Me. My DW hid all the measuring cups & jugs before heading off to the Smoke with our daughter for the day. Weather being awful I was at my wit's end for something to do so I got out the Readers Digest CB and found the following:

750 gms spuds - peeled & cut
1 tsp salt
30 gms butter
2 Tblsp finely chopped onions
2 Tblsp finely dice celery
1/2 cup cream
1/4 tsp black pepper
3 eggs - separated
1 cup grated tasty cheese. (I only had 'Ol' Bitey.)

1. Preheat oven to 200C (400F). In a pot cook spuds for mashing.
2. Melt butter in frypan over moderate and add onions and celery and cook for 5 minutes or until onion is soft. Take off heat and set aside.
3. Drain spuds & mash, adding the cream to moisten. Beat in the pepper & cooked onion & celery. Taste and adjust salt & pepper.
4. Mix yokes & cheese together and add to the spuds. Beat the egg white til soft peaks can be formed and add to the spud mix cutting in with rubber spatula.
5. Spoon mixture into a 1 - 1.5 litre buttered casserole or souffle dish. Bake, uncovered, until the top has puffed & browned - about 20 - 25 minutes. Serve immediately.

I had to leave it longer, about 35 minutes, I think.

My eldest really enjoyed it, but my DW hit the roof when she got home, not because of the mess either.

I haven't got a digital cam unfortunately.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 21, 2004)

This is a dessert?  

Sounds great, tho!


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello M'Lady,
Hope you are well.  I don't know. I guess it would be classified as a meal. It didn't last all that long with my eldest (24) hovering around. My daughter couldn't grasp the fact that it rose. "Mashed potato doesn't rise..." was about all she could say.

I used a 1 litre dish & the mixture filled it to about an inch (25.41mm  ) from the top. "It ain't gunna rise so no problems..." I thought. Well, it rose and rose, but no problem - went straight up & didn't collapse over the sides. Got about 4" above the rim. Didn't even a chance to collapse on removal from the oven.

I felt  8) until my DW got hold of me.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

I've obviously missed the background story here, Brooksy -- why in the world would your lovely wife hide your measuring cups when you make things like this?  And donuts?

This sounds great and I bet it was an astounding sight to see when you opened the oven door to find how high it had risen!

Good job!


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello Audeo, nice to meet you.

My DW has a problem with the condition she finds the kitchen in after my sorties.  See one of my previous posts.

When I peered through the window & saw it on it's way I thought I was dreaming. This bloke, who couldn't even bake bread, had achieved this! "I bet it tastes rotten." I thought.

I cooked a souffle and it worked! YAHOO..........

Mum taught me how to cook to survive, probably to get me out of the house as early as possible,   but no fancy stuff like bread, cakes, and definitely not souffles.

Reckon I'm a bit of a kitchen terrorist. 

Try it, you'll like it - trust me.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow, Brooksy!  Thanks for the enlightenment.  I guess I missed that one with some of the challenges I have here with my "new posts" indicators not working well.  And a whopper to miss, it was!

Hmmm...  Yep.  I understand your predicament exactly!  And right good to you for having the courage to venture forth!!!

I'm guessing the window is fixed by now, but have you had the opportunity to chat here with Mudbag recently?

Really like the souffle recipe!


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 21, 2004)

Can't see the screen real well when I'm wearing my glasses. 

Poor Mudbug, gee I felt embarrassed. Haven't talked this week, but most are on when I'm tucked up, sort 0400 - 0500 local (1400 - 1500 gmt). I read most posts and am maddly cutting, pasting, etc recipes that I really have to try.

My DW is Susie, and she can cook really well so I reckon it must be frustrating for her to find me in the kitchen doing what I'm doing. She does however shy from baking anything other than a roast or the like.

Must be off, my daughter is calling so I'd better keep her happy.

See you later.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello again, Brooksy!  Thought you'd been on walkabout, but I see you've been busy in the kitchen.  Congrats on your success with the souffle.  Shall we send you a frilly apron to mark the occasion?

Gonna hafta try this one soon.  We eat acres of spuds, cheese, and onions around here.

p.s. to Audeo.  The window is finally "fixed", i.e., no leaks, but they "forgot" to re-install the window ledge.  The saga continues....


----------

